# If bettas could talk what would yours say?



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there human GIVE ME FOOD NOW! 

What are you looking at huh? Huh? 

You gonna change my water yet? Filthy in here! 

Hmmm you look funny


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey! Hey you! *flare* Stop putting that finger against my tank! That's MY tank! *flare* *flare* *flare* Get in here and fight me like a fish! *flare*


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

"Stop playing on your computer and feed me, human. I'm watching you."


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Get BACK foul beast! Back I say! *I lean in towards the tank* O-or uh, heh, I was uh, just um, uh...*backs into floating log* 
*I walk away* YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT *flares*


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm dying from hunger! Feed me now human.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Or this food tastes funny i dont like it!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

"Hey! You know that box-like thingy?! You know, the stuff with the food in it. Well, yeah, hand it over. Before someone gets hurt!"


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Stella - "hey human, why did you take my moss ball away?" (i started a round of general cure today and didn't want the moss ball dying)

Ronnie - "*flare* what is the rock thing *flare* why is it in my tank *flare* oh wait i like this rock thing."

Perry - "HEY HEY HEY LOOK AT ME HEY HEY HEY LOOK IM PRETTY HEY HEY HEY"


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

*lights come on in the bedroom*

Hey hey hey your up. Feed me feed me! XD


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

"Hey thermometer, you want a peice of this? Huh? Yeah didn't think so!"


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Feeding time for the girls:
Tiger Lily: can I have some food please?
Sapphire: YOU WILL GIVE ME FOOD NOW FILTHY PEASANT!! *jumps two inches out of the water just to bite my finger*


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

hahaha! reading these show us that every fish have different personalities. =)


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree tree this is great lol keep it going guys! 

Such personalities they have lol one time my betta was looking at the thermomiter i put to check the water like "what the hell is this thing doing in my territory??? I is not pleased!!!" -flare-


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Esmeralda: You're moving around! I'm moving around! Look, I am moving around! Hey, you took the lid off the tank... -races to feeding spot- This is the food part now, yes? Oh, it's not? It's the water sucking thing part, isn't it... well, food afterwards then! Yessssss, my human...

Sherlock: FOOD FOOD FOOD FOOD FLAAAAAAAREEEE OH CRAP WHAT IS THAT THING FLARE AND SWIM AWAY FLARE AND SWIM AWAY stop and breathe and blow a bubble FOOD FOOD FOOD SNAIL OH GOD WHAT IS THAT FLARE AND RUN FLARE AND RUN.

Gadreal: It's been 73 days since I've moved into HQ. The human keeps adding plant material to my tank. Java Fern and I were going to move our relationship to the next level, but a very beautiful specimen named Dwarf Water Lettuce just moved in and now I'm not sure which one I'd rather be with. -flares and darts behind driftwood- D*mn, she snuck up on me again. -flares- Do you have food? If you do, feed me please, my humble devotee. If not, please leave me to my thoughts and my plantly love.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess all of them would simply say "Food" - in the voice of those crazy seagulls from Finding Nemo.

After they've finished, "More" in pretty much the same voice.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Its mine lol nit food they say mine


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I know what they say. But basically that kind of zombie-like voice - except mine say "food" not "mine".


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ah ok lol


----------



## Jen9234 (Aug 10, 2014)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Get BACK foul beast! Back I say! *I lean in towards the tank* O-or uh, heh, I was uh, just um, uh...*backs into floating log*
> *I walk away* YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT *flares*


Ha, this is what my betta would say too! :lol:


----------



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

Words of the Photobombing Fish.

OOOO!!! You're taking a picture?!?








Oh hi!!! 








PIIIICTURRREEE!!!








Yet, when I actually want to take a picture of him, he suddenly has the energy of a thousand White Clouds and can't sit still.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

I have some more!
Smaug (for 95% of the day): 
Oh hi *bang* OW I just hit this wall! Oh hey hi it's you again *bang* OW! Hi I can't believe you came back already *bang* STOP IT YOU STUPID WALL!
Typical Sapphire: You! Guppy servant! Bring me food NOW!! TIGER LILY I TOLD YOU TO STAY AGAINST THE OTHER WALL ON YOUR SIDE! *flares* I'm tired! CARRY ME GUPPY SERVANT! What do you mean, you never agreed to this?! GRRRRR-
Pi, just chillin': Oh hi. I dunno what the other fish are flipping out about. Oh, there's a tornado outside? No biggie. I'm good.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Let's see...
Apollo would likely be thinking "Hey, large human, please keep the smaller human out of my tank? Ok? Great"
Osiris would be thinking "hi snail" swim around a bit "hi snail", swim around a bit "wait, weren't you over there?"
Ares :" hey you, you rock, get out of my tank! hey, there's another fish through that mesh..hey, you! Other fish! Get out of my tank! Stupid rock! I said out of my tank!"
Lir "Hi, feed me! If you don't, I shall hold my tail hostage and chomp on it!"
Loki: "oh hey man, look at all the snails! man it's nice in here, i think i'll just chill over here...or over here. it's all good" (i swear that fish is stoned)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

*I walk over to the tank*
Marius:" O my Fish! Its a Human! Run for your life!!..... Wait...Do you have food? *Flare* Food now human! "
* I take out my phone to take a picture of him* 
" AAAHHHH! She has the phone of doom! Hurry snail! HIDE! I'll go behind this plant, you, snail, go behind that one"

Or sometimes its: " Human Alert! Hide snil, I'll protect you!" * Flare* 
*I Pick up the food*
" FOOOOOOOOOODDD!!!!! Feed Me now!!*Flare*"

lol I'm almost positive he Has split personality's ;-)


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jasper: I hate you...*flare* ooh god scary human! Retreat! Retreat! Ooh get away *flare* Retreat again! Food?

Castiel: Just hide and stay still maybe she won't notice you...oh crap food! 

Oliver: Just keep swimming just keep swimming what do we do we swim swim...


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

PRINCE: Hi there, I'm gorgeous. Pay attention to me! Feed me! Take pictures of me! 
Watch me glare at my reflection!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Curly: *clears gills* Hello, dear madamoiselle. Would you please trouble me with a pinch of your excellent vittles? I am sorely in need of sustainence, and you delight me so in doing that one thing. Could you spare the other bettas and procure some of those magnificent bloodworms a la carte? Or maybe a nice fat brine shrimp, made in the Milanese style - you know the kind, with parsley and caviar with that lovely sliver of edible gold on top, and then -- oh, THANK YOU. 

Tilion: Hey babeh! Came to feed me, but why don't you do a photoshoot instead! I've got a new sexy pose I want to try out. I'll even throw in a few wiggle dances for you. Nosh? Oh, delish! I'll see YOU later, babe. *flare*

Mme Vastra: What is THAT! Oh, honey, I love you. I do I do I do ohhh yum! Yum yum yum! Can I have more WHAT IS THAT! another one! Thank you, what are you doing, what are you HEY another one! Whoa. 

Goose: ohmygodiamsohungrycanyoufeedmepleasethankyouthankyouthankyouohmyiamsohungrythankyou thankyou thank - another one please, mummy?

Skaro: I can smell food! Now, where is it . . . ? Is it still up there? No? Hmm. Okay, maybe in the corner? I can smell it! Hmm. Oh, there it is! Now, what does it taste like? Oh, it's good! Now, where's the other food? I can smell that too . . . .


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Feed me now, i'm hungry! Your face looks funny! You wanna piece of this!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I could have sworn i posted in here before...
I think they'd have a lot to say, I'll just give an abbreviation of it
Arist'oto' (rip): I'm constantly perplex by the ever shifting flora that surrounds me, it cannot move on its own, what is always doing this? *explore under the plants for unknown cause of its ability to transport itself to different areas of the tank* ~*~ I'm share my quarters with some very strange fellows.. they're fins are short but they're not the fairer sex (female betta), certainly not or of my own kind (male betta) as they do nothing when I flare... Having given up on flaring at them as nothing comes of it.... They seem fixated with the invisible force that holds us in (tank glass) as well as these odd things that occasionally appear in the tank which are consumed overnight.. I tried one the other day.. it actually didn't offend my tastes so I had some more. The other residents didn't mind, they are very polite to share. ~*~ Found an odd crustacean (small snail) crawling on the invisible force blocking my progress pass this point (glass tank wall). Upon closer investigation I found it be quite scrumptious and proceeded to seek out more. Why didn't my cohorts alert me these small slow moving meals sooner?... Oh right they prefer the particular plant matter... I should investigate if it has materialized by them once more.. ~*~ (investigates some recently moved anubias as I try to get his attention for pellet or frozen food feeding, glares at me from the roots of anubias* Not now you confounded creature! Stop splashing at the surface, surely you're effecting my study of these flora and their ability to move *stuffs head back into the plant to investigate further* Oh fine! I'll come consume your morsels if it will rid me of you so I can continue my research! *comes and eats food for though incredibly eagerly* No begone!

Xerxes: *sees me typing to another betta owner who offered to ship me their sexy mustard plakat female to breed with him, that "I don't think Xerxes' is interested in sex, he doesn't make/maintain bubble nests"* Oh I'll show you! I can make a damn good bubblenest and maintain it! *does so and keeps it going for 2-3 weeks* ALright I've proven myself, now where's that hot chick (the female betta)?! *gets sick of waiting for his prospective mate and stops maintaining the nest* meh sex is overrated anyway... When's dinner?! ~*~ Oh someone's pointing at me! *swims over* hey there come oooon.. follow meeeee... yessss. almoooost *leads finger up to feeding corner* OK we're here, where's the food?! (instead of playing "follow the finger" he pays "follow the leader" (him)) ~*~ Oh that damn phone is out again. Stop taking photos of me and give me food! *Swims forward a bit, semi flares (no gill/beard action) and repeats before camera can get into focus* ~*~ *immediately after rescaping his tank and putting him back in, shows no interest in the new rock hardscape or change in plant layout (though not too drastic it is noticeable)* Ok I'm back home, when's lunch?! Oh right I ate before I was moved to that orange place (bucket).. how long till dinner? Who cares, just feed me now! *hovers at feeding corner* ~*~ * salvia minimia grows like crazy and completely covered the surface* Aaah I can't find the surface to breath but more importantly I CAN'T SEE FOOD! WHERE'S TEH FOOD WHOLE?! *I clear some out* Yes! I can find my food again!! now where's some food?!

Alastor:*at feeding time* Oh is it dinner time? Jubilations! *swims to surface opening in floaters* Aahh that frightful finger is too close to my proximity! *quickly swims backwards/down 2"* Ooo morsels fell from it! *swims forward and swallows quickly* (repeat this a few times at each feeding) ~*~ *after divider was put up and Magnus moved to the tank next door.. they've not seen eachother yet* Hey HEY I DEMAND ATTENTION! I don't know what you're hiding from be behind that pale green curtain but I'm the still here and want doting on as I've always had!.. Why aren't you constantly fixated on me?! Ahh the big finger (curved glass=finger distortion)! *back ups* Ok... maybe don't dote on me so close... Ooh what's that? *small moment of a.d.d. to go check out the moss*

Magnus: *after moving into his new tank finally last week after being in a plant-less quarantine* Ooo what's al this stuff? *stars sucking down any bits of plants he can fit in his mouth (small salvia minimia leaves, dwarf bay tears, tips of the 'grasses') get bloated from plant matter* Hey why are you barely feeding me anything now?! (because you're [censor] fat!) No I'm not.. its just water weight! (...) ~*~ Ahh I see at finger on the glass! *wiggle bust swim bursts forward to glass* Hey, hey stop putting fingerprints on my new tank! *semi flare (gills pushed out but no beard) and pecks at finger* ~*~ Ooh lids coming off! food? Food! Where's the food?? I can't see through all this [censor] floating stuff!! *spots human finger pushing floaters out of the way* FOOD! *chomps down with max bite force, falls off when pulled out of water*... food? *looks pout-ily up at human and waits for something to eat*


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

"Ohhh, the top is open here comes the yummies!!"
"Wait, your long fins are in my tank AGAIN????"
"You don't see me always putting my fins in your tank do you?"


----------



## Reazi (Jan 7, 2014)

Betta fish are so fun for their personalities! A lot of these made me laugh! xD 

Lets see:... 

6 months ago, I moved Dragneel from a 1.5 Gallon to a 5 gallon tank; it had brand new gravel, decor and a couple of soft silk plants! One real plant, and a filter. Which was a mite strong so I put a baffle on it to keep the flow gentle. While acclumenting him he kept hitting the bottom of the cup he was in. XD 

Dragneel: I WANT OUT. WHAT IS ALL OF THIS. LEMME OUTTTTT. 

Finally I let him out and my cousin and I watched him. 

Dragneel: *Swims around brand new tank, goes down to the gravel to see the pretty rocks* Whoa! These rocks are amazing! Look at all of this! *Swims to filter* I'm not sure what it is, but it pushes me a little! That is so cool!
Cousin: Does he like it?
Me: Looks like it! 
Dragneel: *swims to heater* WHAT IS THIS? WHAT IS THIS MONSTROSITY?! *pecks at heater.* 
Me and Cousin: O_O HE'S BITING HIS HEATER! 
Dragneel: *swims to thermometer* What is this? *flare, flare,* 

At that point we were reduced to laughing in tears. xD 

- - - - 

Now he's more like this: 

Mornings: 

Dragneel: Goood morning! Where's my food?! Mommm feed meee! *dances and wiggles frantically until I feed him* Thank you!!! 

Later during the day: 

Dragneel: *swims around* I shall make giant bubble nests for the ladies! You! Mom! Give me ladies! I look pretty and they shall be impressed! *displays, wiggle dances.* No ladies? FINE. I shall make an even better nest than before!!! *blows more bubbles* GET AWAY FROM MY NEST. EVIL THING. *tears thermometer off side of tank, lets it float around.* HA. I win again. 

At night after I get home from work: 

Dragneel: THERE YOU ARE! *chases me and flares* WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?! I'M STARVING AND YOU'RE LATE! FEED ME!!! *angry flare and frantic dancing until I feed him* Thank you, now i'm going to bed! Don't be late tomorrow!! 


Gray is more like..

Gray: Oh morning! *Swims around* I'm hungry! Feed me!! *dances and darts back and forth at feeding area until I feed him* Thank youu!

After I clean his tank: 

Gray: *inspecting every single rock* This one's clean, this ones clean, all in order and in the right place. Why is this thing still here? I don't like it. *flares at betta leaf* Is it food time yet? Human! pay attention to me, I'm pretty!! 

and if I put anything near his tank..: 

Gray: WHAT IS THAT, WHAT IS THAT? GET IT AWAY. *big flare, and angry chasing, trying to get to that thing near his tank.*
Me: Aw, calm your fins, its not gonna get you. *puts finger to tank*
Gray: How dare you put that near MY house! Get it away! Don't touch my place! *flare, flare, chases, flares.* This is MY house! I'll show you! Don't go near my barrels! MINE! You wanna fight?! 
Me: *take finger away*
Gray: That's what I thought!! *flare and swims away*


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

Bruce: Hey.... Hey... Hey. Feed me please. 
Stark: Spoil me!!!
Captain: Look at ALL the things! This place is new. Oh you're taking a picture let me pose for you.
Agent: Step away please.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Grievous: "FIGHT ME IRL!" *flare flare flare*


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

"Hurr durr thermomootoorrr!!!" 

"I AM THE LUCIFER *flare* SACRIFICE YOUR BLOODWORMS TO ME!"


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

On a day I took his picture: Sheesh - "Dear diary, my evil doppleganger came back today. Every time he comes, he steals everything from my tank when I'm not looking, puts it in his and then puts it back when I check.. Oh why does he taunt me..?"

Basically any day in the morning: Schmendrick - "The sun is up and I haven't been fed yet. I will surely starve... oh woe is me. What did I do to deserve such a fate?" 

He lives next to Schmendrick: Skyline - "Hey neighbor... just because I can't see you, doesn't mean I can't hear you. Stop chewing the scenery and be patient... Dramafish- Oh hello Mr. Shrimp. What are you up to today? Don't mind me." /follow

Any day I work: Acrylic - "Pay attention to me! I get lonely when you're gone all day and you came home soooo late." *flare flare*
Taking Acrylic's picture: "Oh! It's that thing that likes to play with me! I wonder if I can give it a good chase. So fun!"


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 19, 2014)

Kayla: OOH! YUMMY! BLOODWORMS!! *does happy dance*

Aeon: Hi! Hi! Mommy! Mommy! Look at me! Look at me! Aren't I beautiful? Huh? Aren't I beautiful?

Me: Yes, love, I do see your gorgeous red fins. I know


----------



## KlutzyGal86 (Nov 11, 2014)

Loki (RIP little guy): *perks* Oh? What's this - people? OH HAI GUYZ!!! I LOVE YOU ALL! Here, let me dance and squirm excitedly for you! ...Btw, have any food? 

Pippin: Food! Food food food food food! Got any second breakfast for me? I know you didn't name me Pippin for nothing! (Seriously - the boy is food driven. He's even jumped at my fingers a couple times when I've gone to feed him!)

Zephyr: RAWR! I will flare! FEAR ME!!! ...No wait, feed me. Feed me, THEN FEAR ME!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

"Don't. Touch. My. Bubblenest. Don't you EVER touch my bubblenest, human, or I swear I will bite your finger during EVERY water change."
-Every male betta ever


----------



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

I will say to all my betta, would you let me play with you and sleep with you and holding you all night. If it is a female, I will say would you marry me ??


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

"Feed me Monkey Boy"


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

Agent: Move away please... (me puts in bloodworm) What is that? *unimpressed*


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Bubbles: Does this plant make my fin look big? (she has a sassy attitude man)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Fish: Feed me, I love you! Play with me! Feed me! Play with me! Look at me! MOM LOOK AT ME!

Mrs. Fish: Oh, it's a face! HI! I'm hungry! AHHH FINGER! Oh, food! 

When I have to flat Mrs. Fish in Mr. Fish's tank for water changes...

Mr. Fish: Hello, cutie, look how impressive I am!
Mrs. Fish: Oh, yum! Make me a nest, and I'll be right over!
Mr. Fish: Oh, mom's watching, can I have some food! Food? Food! MOM, LOOK AT ME! Play with me!
Mrs. Fish: Ignore the human and make a nest, NOW!


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Jimmy: *sleeps* oh! MUM hello how are ya! I shall dance for my food *wiggle dances*. Hey hey your taking too long lady *jumps and bites food container* come on I'm starvin' here!

Fryderyck: Hey mum guess what? I bit my tail again  look how nice it is now!! I know I'm a HM, but I wanna be a crown tail support my dreams!


----------



## JohnWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Finn: "Okay . I know you are the doofus who feeds me. So what is the purpose of that huge orange furry thing that walks around here with the long fin that points to the ceiling?"


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Larry: ohmygodohmygodohmygodyouherenexttomepayattentiontomeohmygodyouarepayingattentiontomeohmygodohmygosohmygodkeeplookingatmeohymygodI'mgettingattentionsonowI'mgoingtoflarerrrrrrrraaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhseenowIhaveflaredsofeedmenowohmygodohmygodohmygod!!!!!

Barry: dear diary: this seems to be the twice daily routine. Human approaches with food. Pretend to get excited so food arrives sooner. Make the effort to jump for food so human interacts with you for a bit longer. Food has been delivered, human annoyingly stays to play for longer. I bow to its requests. Now human has left. Back to sleeping on the thermometer. Sigh. This life is difficult.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Callisto:
Floating tube: Oh? What's this....*swims through a couple times* - meh, don't care.
Betta Hammock: What's this?! Eh, don't care.
Laser Pointer: What's this? Eh, whatever.
Put my face or finger near the tank: *scuttles as fast as possible from opposite side of tank* "MOMMY! MOMMY! MOMMY! MOMMY! Look at MEEEEEE! *happy wiggle dance and then just chills by my finger as long as it's up by the tank*
Open tank lid: "MOMMY! MOMMY! Can I have foods? I really would like some foods. Please mommy? I'm really hungry mommy. I would really like more mommy. "


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Ghost: um mum mum mom mom mommy mommy momma momma momma! He honestly gets all excited when I walk up to the tank, not because he wants food, but because he just enjoys company...I can pet him lol)

Jorah: hey!! humanling, feed me, but stay away from the fry! you no touchy the fry! *flare flare*

Dany: oh bringer of food, please bless the food you bring to me and my people!

Sasha: hides in the submarine until I've left the tank. when i leave she comes out, LETS PARTY BITCHES!!

Sherlock: OH MY GOD WUT IS THAT!! *hides behind the filter


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

aurielssong said:


> Ghost: um mum mum mom mom mommy mommy momma momma momma! He honestly gets all excited when I walk up to the tank, not because he wants food, but because he just enjoys company...I can pet him lol)
> 
> Jorah: hey!! humanling, feed me, but stay away from the fry! you no touchy the fry! *flare flare*
> 
> ...


How do you pet him?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

bettagerl said:


> How do you pet him?


 he comes to the top and pushes his dorsal above the water and let's me pet his back lol weirdest thing ice ever seen


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

aurielssong said:


> he comes to the top and pushes his dorsal above the water and let's me pet his back lol weirdest thing ice ever seen


Lucky! I wish my fish would let me pet her! All my finger is to her is a food giver :lol:


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lago: 
"Look at my bubble nest! Now can I have a girlfriend?"
"Human...WHERE IS MY FOOD!?"
"hmm you're cleaning my tank again? ATTACK!"
"I will bite you"

>.> Yup he's mean to me


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Lago:
> "Look at my bubble nest! Now can I have a girlfriend?"
> "Human...WHERE IS MY FOOD!?"
> "hmm you're cleaning my tank again? ATTACK!"
> ...


I have a fisty one as well with an attitude he can and will bite my finger if i let him


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I have a fisty one as well with an attitude he can and will bite my finger if i let him


But you have to admit the feisty ones are the best!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My wilds are like:

"What's this tiny, minuscule, gap in the cling wrap for? Perhaps I should jump through it and see what is on the other side."

*Fish jumps out*

"Oh dear God this was a terrible idea. I think my best option is to flop around on the floor and if that doesn't work I don't know what I'm going to do.

*Some time later after breading itself in dust and hair*

"I don't think I'm going to make it....goodbye cruel world."

Then my male Atlas is like: 

"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talking... you talking to me?"


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

^^ that made me giggle haha. 

Perseus is just like... 

"Wait... Is that... Is that mum?"

Swims over to the front of the tank. 

"MUM MUM MUM I'VE MISSED YOU IT'S BEEN TWELVE MINUTES SINCE YOU'VE FED ME PET ME NOW AND PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!!!"

He's such a darling haha.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> But you have to admit the feisty ones are the best!


I don't know. My mamma's boy is an absolute sweetheart. A feisty guy might be fun, but there is something awesome about a fish that will scuttle his fishy fins across the tank and calm down from a spaz attack *just* because you put your finger up to the tank for him.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> But you have to admit the feisty ones are the best!


Oh agreed to that lol i love my fisty boy :lol:


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine: "Why aren't you feeding me? It doesn't matter if I didn't poop last week. FEED ME!!!"


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

haha i love these!


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

My betta is like: HI!! and then swims around and stuff


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

More NLS please! 

And of course ' I love you! ' :lol:


----------



## Swishfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Swishy- ohh what this whats that? also plz feed me NOW!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Chappy: Why hello there, Great Feeder. Life is good, even though these fins of mine are getting on in age. The young man next door likes to say hello. Goodness knows what he wants with an old lady like me. By the way, thank you for the lovely leaf. Well, have a nice day! *glides away to rest on said leaf*

Phoebus: Great feeder, I am stationed between two lovely ladies. *eyes Chappy and Jocasta* How am I supposed to choose who to flirt with?! Life is hard for a middle aged man like myself. *rests on his hammock and contemplates*

Tsarina: *Extends fins when Scatha comes into view* Say, Great Feeder, this leaf really brings out the purple in my scales. Do you think Scatha has noticed? *swims back and forth gracefully*

Scatha: Wow, my scales are totally shiny! And my fins are so RED! I am, like, so handsome!!!!! *fully extends fins* Do you think Tsarina's noticed?

Jocasta: GREAT FEEDER! *snaps mouth open* There are no noms in my general vicinity! Why is this? I am a good guard fish. I keep an eye on who comes in and out. Sure, the cats manage to come in, but I tell them to behave! So why are there no foods? I REQUIRE ALL THE FOODS!!!!!!
.............................................................................................................
Okay, I guess I can wait till dinnertime.
*noses around in gravel like a pig hunting for truffles*
Perhaps there are noms here?

Halcyon: Good evening, Great Feeder. I'm still pretty new here, so I'm still getting used to my surroundings. It's nice and warm, not like my old home. It's also bigger than my old home, and I have this great leaf I can sit on! I've met Kiku and Tora, the resident cats. They sometimes talk to me, but they usually just sit next to my tank and stare. Don't they know it's rude to stare?


----------

